# scratched door



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

anyone in stoke/Staffordshire any good at touching in scratch on my race red door


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I can recommend Colin his workshop is behind She Devil at Wolstanton
Let him have a look at it and give you some advice
Dave


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Will it not polish out with a DA


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Will it not polish out with a DA


My thoughts too looking at these pics :thumb:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm confused with the term DA on here are we speaking of Dual Action or a MOP ??


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

SamD said:


> I'm confused with the term DA on here are we speaking of Dual Action or a MOP ??


yeah its for dual action polisher (meguiars DA, Flex3401, Rupes Bigfoot to name a few). Mop? I presume you mean Rotary Polisher


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Christian6984 said:


> yeah its for dual action polisher (meguiars DA, Flex3401, Rupes Bigfoot to name a few). Mop? I presume you mean Rotary Polisher


MOP-- Machine- operating polisher:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Same thing mop is machine polishing doesn't matter if da or rotary.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Unless the mirror is removed I very much doubt you'll get anything in there to polish it (unless you've got a very strong and vigorous little finger )


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Would Chipex be a viable option?


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

camerashy said:


> Will it not polish out with a DA


no its gone through paint


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

camerashy said:


> I can recommend Colin his workshop is behind She Devil at Wolstanton
> Let him have a look at it and give you some advice
> Dave


does he do smart repairs


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

to be honest I'm not sure what a smart repair is....lol
If you mean a small repair job then yes, my Daughter had a small scratch and dent about 1 inch long on a crease at the rear of her white Tiguan where she reversed into her sons bike in the garage and he repaired that no problem.
Dave


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Forgot to add he charged £80


----------

